# Vitamins/supplements??



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone here give their puppies/dogs any vitamins or nutrical?My vet suggested we get Nutrical for Duncan. Just wondering???
Dot


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Nutrical? That's a high calorie supplement that I usually only see given to dogs/puppies that need to put on weight or are hypoglycemic. Why did your vet suggest that for Duncan?


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Kimberly,
The vet said that since these breeds are so active he suggested I have this on hand just in case.He said that they burn lots of calories.It was a suggestion that I told him I would think about.When I was there the other day and Duncan had to be fasted he suggested the nutrical or a bit of honey so his blood sugar wouldn't drop since he wasn't being fed.
Like I said before I am all new to this so any advice you all can offer me is greatly appreciated.
THanks!
Dot


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, I usually rely on a veterinarian to have more knowledge than I do. He went to school for 8+ years for this, but ... 

Yes, Havanese are active, but Nutrical seems like a strange recommendation if Duncan isn't having any troubles or becoming skin & bones. 

I'll copy what the label of the Nutri-Cal says:
"High-Calorie Dietary Supplent for Dogs and Cats
Vetrinarian Recommended
Quality Nutrition
Great-Tasting ENERGIZER for 'Picky Eaters' "

On the back, it says:
"... high-calorie dietary supplement for dogs and cats, provides quality nutrition in a great-tasting gel. Ideal for dogs and cats who are finicky, who are "off food" or who require an additional source of energy."

Looking at the Minimum Guaranteed Analysis, it is basically 0% protein and 35% fat.

The main ingredient is corn syrup (SUGAR!), then soybean oil, malt syrup, cod liver oil, cane molasses and a few other items. And it is a thick, sticky gel that is hard to get out of their mouth hair.

I have a tube that I bought when one of my dogs got sick, but they didn't even like it. I found that it was better to just make their own food more tasty, but creating a gravy by adding some hot water to the food.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Dot, how is Duncan feeling this morning? Has he continued to sleep OK?


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Kimberly,
thanks for your advice. I was hesitant when he suggested it,so I didn't run out and buy it. I also looked it up and was confused about his suggestion and that's why I asked about it here.You all seem so much more knowlegable than me on Havs.
I am oh so happy I found this forum.This place has been my saving grace.
Thanks again!
Dot


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If he was just suggesting that you get it to have on hand if needed, that makes more sense. If he was just suggesting that you start adding sugar do Duncan's daily diet, then I would recommend you get a new vet.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I use a Vita Mineral Mix that I just sprinkle on their food .
I would stay away from anything that contains corn syrup . Go on line and look up Kevin Trudeau and all he has to say about corn syrup . I do not think that it is good for dogs .. I try and stay away from it but in this country it is in everything .. It is cheap and it makes things sweet .. 
I think you would be better doing what Kimberly says or giving him some broth chicken vegetable over chicken or turkey and some rice and adding a vita mix You can get this vitamin mineral mix form the Vitamin Shoppe but I am sure there are others you could find as well .. 
Stay away from corn syrup - I do not think it could be good even for hypoglcemia .Ask about chromium . 
He might also benefit from a prouct called Prozyme ( digestive enzymes )so he absorbs all the nutrients from his food ..
Do not be afraid to ask questions as to why and be procative . I changed Vets after Asta and then I changed again as the new one I went to for Cosmo was just too flip and casual . He would not address the questions I asked ..
I know I have said this before I drive 40 minutes to my new vet . She is worth it - we are a team and she listens to me .. She gives me her opinion and she advocates for the dogs and gives them a voice but the decision is up to me .. 
I have a great vet down here as well - old school but he always listens and treats you and the dogs with respect . He explains things and then gives you the reasons why .. The decision is up to you but he is supportive ..
We have invested our time energy and money in these wonderful animals . We want them to be with us a long time . 
They trust us - we have to be the best Mom's we can be and make sure that we do all we can do to ensure they live long healthy lives ..
I am sure others have advice as well from their experiences . We are here to help not criticize ..


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I stopped the NutraCal and started adding Missing Link to their food. I also add olive oil, just a little bit.



Like Cosmosmom, 
I drive 30 mins to my vet. They are people I can talk to and I trust them to put my pet's welfare ahead of their wallet. When it came time for vaccinations, we thoroughly discussed everything. I expressed my concerns and they listened. It is even in their files.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks all! There are 3 vets in this practice and I have met 2 of them and didn't get the warm and fuzzies. For Duncan's follow up next week I will ask for the 3rd doctor and see if he gives me the warm and fuzzies.
I so understand everyone withhow you feel with your vet.
My kids pediatrician is someone who I wouldn't trade for the world and since Duncan is like my little baby I have to have the same feelings with my vet.Oh well we'll see what happens.This practice in my neighborhood is very popular,but I'm thinking I may be changing.
I just have to wait and see.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dot-
Is your vet familiar with the havanese breed?Many do not seem to be and then they kinda use the "toy" breed and apply.....like a maltese,shih tzu,chih,etc.I have only heard of using nutra cal for tiny puppies who do not eat.If you are having trouble getting Duncan to eat,there are alot of people who can help you on here......I do not give vitamin supplements or anything to my havanese...he is a very healthy guy.
You need to feel comfortable with your vet.I think that is key......mine doesn't know havanese,but he does now.I told him what I know and he did some research.I feel good about it now.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with Julie...I think your vet in confusing the Hav with other toy breeds. My neighbor has a Yorkie and when we visit them, her dog is all over Izzy....hyper is what I'd call it. Izzy is so much calmer and can hardly tolerate the "activity"!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There are 4 vets where I go, and I will only use 3 of them. The 4th one I do not care for. Then I have a pecking order on the other 3. These are my babies and I want the best for them. And you shouldn't feel bad about liking one over another. You are paying (your) good money for their services.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

irnfit said:


> I stopped the NutraCal and started adding Missing Link to their food. I also add olive oil, just a little bit.


Is adding olive oil to their food similar to adding salmon oil? (but without the smell)
Sally


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

*Oils*

Hi Sally:

Different oils have different properties/advantages. Some oils are high in omega-6 (safflower, sunflower, corn) and others are high in omega-3 (fish oils, canola, flax). Dr. Pitcairn's book talks about the different oils - it is thought that dogs can make omega-3 in their bodies from the omega-6. He recommends using both in their diet.

You can check your own oil's nutrition label. If it is high in polyunsaturated % (like over 60%) then it is rich in omega-6. Not all the safflower/sunflower oils are high in omega-6; I think some are made for deep frying (high heat) and others for use at lower temps (like in salad dressings).

I use grapeseed oil which is 71% polyunsaturated, and also add a little salmon oil too.

Jane


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm glad you asked, Dot. This is the first I hear of this Nutrical, but it's good to know what it's made with. Doesn't sound too healthy to me!

As others have said, I also found that there are only 2 vets at our clinic that I will deal with. The other two I'm not crazy about, one I just don't plain like. I also almost always check with Hav owners/breeders about anything I question simply because Hav people know about Havs, not about ALL dogs. LOL I love that about this forum! 









Thanks for the info, Kimberly!


----------

